# New Moisture Tester coming to North America



## ISF (Jun 4, 2008)

New technology in moisture testing on balers is coming to North America! This past year has been a tough one for trying to get moistures right, and we've all seen the downfalls of the HarvestTec systems as well as hand probes. Stem moisture can fool anyone.

This new technology is mounted on the bale chute for big square balers (only) and measures moisture using microwave technology. It has been used in Australia for several years, and has been tested here in the U.S. providing accuracy to within .5% of lab testing. It measures the moisture in the bale every time the bale moves. So we have instant moisture, peak moisture and average moisture to look at for each bale.

I'll be posting more information as we get closer to hay season. There will be a limited number of units available for 2009. If you're interested, send me a message and I can provide you with more detail.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

How much money are we talking, just wondering
THANKS THOMAS


----------



## ISF (Jun 4, 2008)

It hasn't been finalized yet. Once we get closer, I'll let you know.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm very interested.

You said it mounts on the chute itself? I need it to work on Hesston balers with accumulators.

Would really like to have one of those as my fields are up to 15 miles away from home (microwave).

I didn't have much trouble with my dry hay this year, but I had some issues with straw. Over half of the bales I make are silage, both alfalfa and high-moisture(60-70%) cereal silage.


----------



## ISF (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes it actually was designed for Hesstons and we're adapting it for other models. It currently is used in Australia but will be introduced to North America (hopefully soon) in the next few months. It's really accurate technology and will give you instant readings on accurate moistures.

I'll drop more information on here when it becomes available.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## haymaker (Jun 29, 2008)

That sensor sounds very interesting. It might have kept me from burning down a barn this year, and losing two semi loads in another instance. I believe was from stem moisture.


----------



## ISF (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, there has been a lot of "bad" hay put up this past year. Think about the fact that we had a wet spring, lots of ground moisture, and in many cases, the crop was taken off late. If you saw bigger stems, you had more moisture than your moisture testers would read.

This technology measures total moisture and is accurate to within .5% of core samples taken to a lab or "cooked".

2008 has been one of the toughest years I've seen to make good hay in a lot of areas. Moisture is one of the toughest factors we deal with in making good hay.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

My only concern is where it's mounted. If it's chamber-mounted, then great, but if it's chute mounted, as you called it, that's where I can see a potential problem. As I said, --- for me --- it needs to work on a baler with accumulator.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice to see ya on here Josh....Look forward to some more pics


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Lol, thanks for noticing ma presence.









I'll see what I can do. Don't have many of them online yet but, I could upload some of what I've got so far?


----------



## ISF (Jun 4, 2008)

Check out the blog on the home page that refers to the new Gazeeka moisture tester~!


----------

